# Need a router with wireless on/off physical button



## icebags (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi, I am looking for a router @ <1K range, cheaper the better, with following features for a 1000sq flat - the signal should be ok and stable after 2 walls at distance of 20-25mts (at least 3 bars).

# router should have a physical wireless on off button
# should have some kind bandwidth management system for clients
# MAC spoofing (internet provider binded my desktop mac address)

please suggest.


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2015)

Tp link tl-wr841n


----------



## icebags (Dec 3, 2015)

hi, there seems to be some cheaper models : 

WR740N router seems to have hardware button @ <800/-
*www.tp-link.com/res/down/doc/TL-WR740N_V6_User_Guide.pdf

so does neatgear JNR1010 @ ~800/-
*www.downloads.netgear.com/files/GDC/JNR1010/JNR1010_UM_10Aug12.pdf

tplink gives 3yrs warranty, netgear gives 2yrs. what you think would be better, in terms of stability, longevity, service.

i had one asus router, it went kaput exactly after completing 3yrs of service >.> . first wifi became unstable, after i shut the wifi down, it worked few more days, then finally became like non-responding after 10secs from switch on.


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2015)

getting a router with dual antenna is better and you can get the router I suggested above under 1000 bucks :
TP-Link 300 Mbps Wireless N Router (TL-WR841N) - Buy TP-Link 300 Mbps Wireless N Router (TL-WR841N) Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## icebags (Dec 3, 2015)

hmmm i don't actually need that much speed, and i use wifi occasionally - only sometimes when i use my fone, or when sister comes home and needs to connect laptop.

and i forgot i need mac spoofing feature also.


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2015)

Buddy you are getting speed for free  Two antenna provides better coverage and almost every router nowadays have mac cloning / spoofing feature.


----------



## icebags (Dec 4, 2015)

it's not free re baba, 200/- extra will fetch me a 8gb micro sd card. 

another reason i may be ok with single antenna is that, my prev router had single antenna too, and that did just work fine.

any idea about after sales / warranty services of tp link and netgear ?


----------



## iSLaND (Dec 4, 2015)

TP link WR841N 
Its the best. I use it.


----------



## z3rO (Dec 5, 2015)

+1 to WR841N though WR740N might just work fine. Recommend you to go with WR841N.


----------



## icebags (Dec 5, 2015)

^thanks for suggesting, i am guessing i may have to go with WR841N as well. 

wireless hardware button is the feature tp link introduced to WR740N in the most recent V6 model only, prev versions don't have it. i mailed amazon seller & flipkart, asking what version they are selling, and all the replies i am getting are "we sell genuine items" / "No" etc ..... i am not even sure they understand what i asked.

WR740N has such good reviews, shame......


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 5, 2015)

I own 841N, ask me anything regarding that I can answer.. I bought it for Rs 850 during big billion day offer

My version is 841N v10


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2015)

tried installing DDWRT or openWRT ?


----------



## icebags (Jan 17, 2016)

finally received 841n, and its working fine, thanks guys ! 



Nerevarine said:


> I own 841N, ask me anything regarding that I can answer.. I bought it for Rs 850 during big billion day offer
> 
> My version is 841N v10



have u tried attaching an usb port to this, does it work for nas ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 17, 2016)

USB to Ethernet ? Never tried but unlikely it will work.. perhaps with DD-WRT, it might work..


----------



## icebags (Jan 18, 2016)

^ this : Misc. Projects&Random Useless Stuff » Blog Archive » Adding USB to my TL-WR841N (v7.2)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 18, 2016)

Awesome, will see the link when I get home.. College wifi has blocked everything


----------



## icebags (Jan 18, 2016)

have not read details yet, purpose or anything, but it could be a bad way to brick the router.


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2016)

make a note of the reviion no of the board .. they pcb / motherboard of the router has changed by now I think.


----------

